# New Toy



## Roly4Mo (Nov 11, 2017)

Picked up a CPO 15 Quattro for the wifey. Love end of year deals. Stole this one from Audi.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

Jetta engine and no MQB, I don’t get it at all.


----------

